# Persian: گلو



## seitt

Greetings,

I believe that گلو means ‘throat’.

However, how is گلو pronounced in Colloquial Persian? My dictionary gives both 'gelu' and 'galu', but which is Colloquial Persian and which is Literary Persian?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Correct is 'Geloo'. I have not heart 'Galoo' to now. Also no difference between colloquial and literary is exist.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> Correct is 'Geloo'. I have not heart 'Galoo' to now. Also no difference between colloquial and literary is exist.



geloo must be colloquial for in literary (classical) language, Steingass's dictionary gives "guluu" and "galuu".


----------



## searcher123

Also 'guluu' is unknown for me.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> Also 'guluu' is unknown for me.



 گلو _gulū, galū,_ The neck, gullet, throat; the wind-pipe; the voice;--_gulū pāra kardan,_ To shout with a loud voice;--_gulū roshan kardan,_ To hem, to clear the throat;--_gulū giriftan,_ To strangle;--_gulūyi āsyā,_ The hopper of a mill;--_gulūyi surḵẖ,_ The gullet;--_gulūyi lab giriftan,_ To silence;--_ba-gulū furo burdan, dar gulū burdan,_ To swallow; deglutition.


----------



## seitt

Many, many thanks - I think I'd better settle for 'gelu'.

Mr. Qureshpor, your contributions are indeed most welcome and interesting, but I have the feeling that they are closer to Afghan Persian than Iranian Persian: of course, if I understand rightly, in some parts of Eastern Iran like Sistan one will here 'giriftan' for 'gereftan' etc.

Mind you, I definitely want to look into Afghan Persian (Dari) in the near future too!


----------



## Qureshpor

seitt said:


> Many, many thanks - I think I'd better settle for 'gelu'.
> 
> Mr. Qureshpor, your contributions are indeed most welcome and interesting, but I have the feeling that they are closer to Afghan Persian than Iranian Persian: of course, if I understand rightly, in some parts of Eastern Iran like Sistan one will here 'giriftan' for 'gereftan' etc.
> 
> Mind you, I definitely want to look into Afghan Persian (Dari) in the near future too!



This is where you are most certainly wrong, my friend! The way I transcribe my Persian is representative of the way Classical Persian was pronounced. The dictionary I have quoted from also gives the Classical Persian language. It is just a coincidence that Afghan and Tajik Persian (and indeed Persian from India/Pakistan) is closer to the Classical than the modern Iranian Persian. You know that Afghans and Tajiks pronounce the word for one as "yak" and not "yek". Well, a man called Jalaalu_ddiin Rumi also pronounced it as yak. You don't believe me? OK, I shall quote a couplet from his Masnavi.

dast bar nabzash nihaad-o-yak ba-yak
baaz me-pursiid az jaur-i-falak


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> گلو _gulū, galū,_ The neck, gullet, throat; the wind-pipe; the voice;--_gulū pāra kardan,_ To shout with a loud voice;--_gulū roshan kardan,_ To hem, to clear the throat;--_gulū giriftan,_ To strangle;--_gulūyi āsyā,_ The hopper of a mill;--_gulūyi surḵẖ,_ The gullet;--_gulūyi lab giriftan,_ To silence;--_ba-gulū furo burdan, dar gulū burdan,_ To swallow; deglutition.



_gulū, galū              -> we say: Geloo
__gulū pāra kardan_    -> We say: Geloo/Hanjereh Pareh Kardan
_gulū roshan kardan -> we say: Geloo Saaf Kardan
__gulū giriftan           -> We say: Geloo Gereftan
__gulūyi āsyā            -> ?
__gulūyi surḵẖ            -> We say: Naay
__gulūyi lab giriftan    -> We say: Zabaan be Dahaan/Kaam Gereftan
__ba-gulū furo burdan -> We say: Ghoort Daadan
dar gulū burdan      -> Ghoort Daadan or Balidan

_


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> (...)
> dast bar nabzash nihaad-o-yak ba-yak
> baaz me-pursiid az jaur-i-falak



But we are pronounces it as follow:

Dast bar Nabzash Nahaad-o Yek-be-Yek
Baaz Miporsiid Az Jour-e Falak

دست بر نبضش نهاد و يك به يك
باز مي‌پرسيد از جور فلك


----------



## pasargadae

> But we are pronounces it as follow:
> 
> Dast bar Nabzash Nahaad-o Yek-be-Yek
> Baaz Miporsiid Az Jour-e Falak
> 
> دست بر نبضش نهاد و يك به يك
> باز مي‌پرسيد از جور فلك


No searcher123! it's a poem, and to have a rhyme, we must pronounce it "yak be yak" here.( or "falEk" instead of "falAk"!)


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> But we are pronounces it as follow:
> 
> Dast bar Nabzash Nahaad-o Yek-be-Yek
> Baaz Miporsiid Az Jour-e Falak
> 
> دست بر نبضش نهاد و يك به يك
> باز مي‌پرسيد از جور فلك



Pasargadae has already mentioned that the word must be "yak" to rhyme with "falak"!

Secondly, the preposition is "ba" for nouns and adjectives and "be" for verbs. A couple of examples for illustration purposes.

ba-Khudaa! (by God!) and ba-har Haal (Any way..)

The verb is "nihaadan" and not "nahaadan".

 nihādan ن‍ﮩ‍ادن _nihādan,_ To place, put, lay upon, collocate; to appoint; to apply, administer; to build; to copulate;--_arra nihādan,_ To apply a saw;--_asb u farzīn nihādan,_ To win in chess, to vanquish, to conquer;--_āyīn nihādan,_ To institute;--_bar ṣaḥrā nihādan,_ To publish, make known or manifest;--_banā nihādan,_ To build;--_pāy bīrūn nihādan,_ To go out, make an exit;--_pāya nihādan,_ To appoint;--_tarāzū nihādan,_ To set up a balance;--_tuhma nihādan ba,_ To suspect;--_jurm nihādan,_ To impute a crime, &c.;--_teg̠ẖ bar sar nihādan,_ To strike the head with the sword;--_ḵẖāya_ _nihādan,_ To lay eggs;--_ḵẖẉān nihādan,_ To spread the table-cloth, to lay the table;--_ḵẖẉud-rā ba mastī nihādan,_ To counterfeit intoxication;--_rūy nihādan,_ To turn the face towards; to contend with;--_sar nihādan,_ To submit, to obey; to contend with _(sūy);--shamʻ (shamaʻ) nihādan,_ To illuminate, to light up a place;--_māʼida nihādan,_ To lay the table;--_gām nihādan,_ To step, walk, go;--_gardan nihādan,_ To bow the neck. 

Qureshpor


----------



## searcher123

pasargadae said:


> No searcher123! it's a poem, and to have a rhyme, we must pronounce it "yak be yak" here.( or "falEk" instead of "falAk"!)



You are right, but if a poem exact you to change the pronunciation, does it mean the right pronunciation is it? A poem adverb of time is different of normal language. Don't you agree with me?


----------



## pasargadae

> if a poem exact you to change the pronunciation, does it mean the right pronunciation is it? A poem adverb of time is different of normal language. Don't you agree with me?



yes , you are right.


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> (...)
> ba-Khudaa! (by God!) and ba-har Haal (Any way..)
> 
> The verb is "nihaadan" and not "nahaadan".



I agree with you about ba-khodaa, but we say 'be har haal' not 'ba har haal'



QURESHPOR said:


> nihādan ن‍ﮩ‍ادن _nihādan,_ To place, put, lay upon, collocate; to appoint; to apply, administer; to build; to copulate;--_arra nihādan,_ To apply a saw;--_asb u farzīn nihādan,_ To win in chess, to vanquish, to conquer;--_āyīn nihādan,_ To institute;--_bar ṣaḥrā nihādan,_ To publish, make known or manifest;--_banā nihādan,_ To build;--_pāy bīrūn nihādan,_ To go out, make an exit;--_pāya nihādan,_ To appoint;--_tarāzū nihādan,_ To set up a balance;--_tuhma nihādan ba,_ To suspect;--_jurm nihādan,_ To impute a crime, &c.;--_teg̠ẖ bar sar nihādan,_ To strike the head with the sword;--_ḵẖāya_ _nihādan,_ To lay eggs;--_ḵẖẉān nihādan,_ To spread the table-cloth, to lay the table;--_ḵẖẉud-rā ba mastī nihādan,_ To counterfeit intoxication;--_rūy nihādan,_ To turn the face towards; to contend with;--_sar nihādan,_ To submit, to obey; to contend with _(sūy);--shamʻ (shamaʻ) nihādan,_ To illuminate, to light up a place;--_māʼida nihādan,_ To lay the table;--_gām nihādan,_ To step, walk, go;--_gardan nihādan,_ To bow the neck.
> 
> Qureshpor



Also we say 'nahaadan' not nihaadan.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> I agree with you about ba-khodaa, but we say 'be har haal' not 'ba har haal'/QUOTE]
> 
> What's the logic? Why "ba" with "Khudaa" and "be" everywhere else?


----------



## searcher123

Because با means 'along with' or 'Hamraah-e'. When we say با خدا باش that means 'think about God in any situation'. In other word, 'don't leave God in any situation'. But به have many different meanings.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> Because با means 'along with' or 'Hamraah-e'. When we say با خدا باش that means 'think about God in any situation'. In other word, 'don't leave God in any situation'. But به have many different meanings.



When I wrote "ba-Khudaa", I did n't mean "baa Khudaa"!

بخدا _ba-ḵẖudā,_ By God, to God, for God's sake. 

For nouns and adjectives:

_ba-,_ insep. prep. (= the separate particle به _ba_), To, with, in, for, by, on, according to. Prefixed to nouns, it forms possessive compounds, used as adjectives and adverbs, as _ba-bālā,_ Above, upwards. Before a vowel _bad_ is substituted for _ba-_ or _ba_ to prevent the hiatus, as _bado_ for _ba-o_ or _*ba* o,_ To him. It is sometimes a pleonasm, as _ba-juz, ba-g̠ẖayr,_ Beside, except;

For verbs:
--_bi-_ (به _bi_), augment placed before certain tenses of the Persian verb, for which see Grammar. 
..........................................................

با bā (prep.), With, possessed of, endowed with; worthy of; though, notwithstanding; to; at the expense of;


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> When I wrote "ba-Khudaa", I did n't mean "baa Khudaa"!
> 
> بخدا _ba-ḵẖudā,_ By God, to God, for God's sake.
> 
> (...)



At this situation, we say 'Be-khodaa' that means 'oath to God'. If we want to say 'for God's say', we will not say بخدا, we will say به خاطر خدا


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> At this situation, we say 'Be-khodaa' that means 'oath to God'. If we want to say 'for God's say', we will not say بخدا, we will say به خاطر خدا



or "Khudaa raa"?


----------



## searcher123

'Khodaa raa' what?
'Khodaa raa' alone is not completed and have not any meaning for me.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> 'Khodaa raa' what?
> 'Khodaa raa' alone is not completed and have not any meaning for me.



Now this is extremely surprising for me. I am sure Persian literature must be taught in schools. Here are a few couplets from Iran's favourite poet, Hafiz Shirazi.


ba-mulaazimaan-i-sultaan kih rasaanad iin du'aa raa
kih ba-shukr-i-paadshaahii zi nazar ma-raan gadaa raa

zi raqiib-i-dev-siirat ba-KHudaa* hamii-panaaham
magar aan shahaab-i-saaqib madad-ii** kunad Khudaa raa***

* Please note ba-KHudaa (NOT baa-KHudaa)

** madad = kumak

*** Khudaa-raa = For God's sake

Qureshpor


----------



## searcher123

I don't know how should I tell that the structure of a poem is different of prose.

First we say:
Ze Raghib-e Div Sirat Be-Khodaa Hamii Panaaham
Magar Aan Shahaab-e Saaqeb Madadii Konad Khodaa Raa.

Second:
I'm sure you will not found any person in I.R.Iran that if you tell him:

من كار دارم. عجله كن خدا را

He can understand you means:

من كار دارم. به خاطر خدا عجله كن


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> I don't know how should I tell that the structure of a poem is different of prose.
> 
> *The language of poetry might not be quite the same as prose but it would be in Persian language which an educated person can understand. I have no doubt that you will find people who can understand "Khudaa raa" to mean "for God's sake" just like "che+raa=chiraa" which means "for what?" (why?). Any way, please take a look at the opening sentences of the Gulistaan most of which is prose. I am sure you will find Khudaa-raa there.*
> 
> 
> First we say:
> Ze Raghib-e Div Sirat Be-Khodaa Hamii Panaaham
> Magar Aan Shahaab-e Saaqeb Madadii Konad Khodaa Raa.
> 
> *This is not important. We are just using a slightly different system for the same thing.*
> 
> Second:
> I'm sure you will not found any person in I.R.Iran that if you tell him:
> 
> من كار دارم. عجله كن خدا را
> 
> *I think you might be wrong here. Remember it is a big country with a lot of people. There must be at least one person who knows about this construction!*


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I believe that گلو means ‘throat’.
> 
> However, how is گلو pronounced in Colloquial Persian? My dictionary gives both 'gelu' and 'galu', but which is Colloquial Persian and which is Literary Persian?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



Bonjour
Bien que Gelu soit le plus correct, mais normalement Galou se dit beaucoup plus couramment dans le langage courant. vous pourrez donc dire "galou" sans hésiter !


----------



## Qureshpor

*minnat Khudaay-raa 'azz-o-jall kih taa'atash muujib-i-qurbat ast...

*Favour is for the sake of God, may he be glorified and exalted, whose obedience earns proximity to him...

I am sure you will know the author of this famous book with this opening line...in prose.


----------



## searcher123

I had decided to don't answer again, because our argument is went out of the topic many times ago, But I am seeing you are online and I am hoped you can see the answer before deletion by moderators. However unlike your idea, گلستان is not a normal prose, but a stylistic text so alike with a poem, but even in your example it is not خداي را alone. Please have a look at the follow:

*mennat Khodaay-raa ast 'azz-e va jall keh taa'atash mojeb-e-qurbat ast*

As you see, the main is طاعت خداي را است عزوجل that is a complete sentence, not a single خداي را as your previous question. When a sentence is mixed with another sentence and the verb of both is the same, you can delete the verb of first sentence. In your example, the verb of first sentence is است and the verb of second sentence is است too, so است was deleted of طاعت خداي را است عزوجل.

Albeit as I told, this is not a normal prose and essentially is a thing similar with another form of Persian that in Modern Persian is called as شعر نو and have its own structure different of normal proses. 

Surely if you arrive to a shop and ask:

مر تو خداي را، ده سه بستني اين بنده‌ي بينواي را

the shopper will assume you are playing a drama of شكسپير, not talking with normal Persian (Albeit if you are in I.R.IRAN; I don't know about Afghanistan, Tajikestan, Pakistan, etc)  If you like it, no problem, talk it.


----------



## BP.

Even though the thread has drifted quite a bit, I'll like to comment on the original theme that for us who don't speak Iranian, the word is commonly _guluu _or _guloo_/_gulo_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Even though the thread has drifted quite a bit, I'll like to comment on the original theme that for us who don't speak Iranian, the word is commonly _guluu _or _guloo_/_gulo_.



Not agree 
The forme correct is galou or gelou


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Even though the thread has drifted quite a bit, I'll like to comment on the original theme that for us who don't speak Iranian, the word is commonly _guluu _or _guloo_/_gulo_.



It is obvious that the Modern Iranian Persian as spoken in Tehran at least has "geluu" as the pronunciation (gaaf, zer, laam, pesh, vaao) whereas we Urdu-vaalas have preserved the old Persian pronunciation as in the piece of jewellery, "guluu-band".


----------



## BP.

IMANAKBARI said:


> Not agree
> The forme correct is galou or gelou



C'est toi le chef!

Admettons néanmois qu'on ne parle pas exactement la même langue, ou la même version d'elle. Ce qui conduit à une petite quelque chose qui s'appel 'la différence'...ceci dit, c'est toujours toi le chef!


----------



## panjabigator

*Moderator Note:

Please, PLEASE (!), try and restrain posts to the initial query. What started with a query on *گلو *has morphed into a conversation about different pronunciations across the Persian canon. I do believe that Seitt's query has been well addressed, so I'm closing this thread. 

Panjabigator
*


----------

